# منتدى مكافحة الإرهاب > مكافحة الإرهاب في القانون الدولي >  اليمن وظاهرة الإرهاب الدولي للفترة 1990- 2007م

## هيثم الفقى

*الملخص:* *لقد أثبتت السياسة الخارجية اليمنية قدرتها على السير في ثبات، ورؤية واضحة داخل المجتمع الدولي المعاصر المليء بالمشاكل، والمفاجأة الخارجية، وفي ذات الوقت كانت الثوابت، والأهداف اليمنية تحتم على صناع القرار السياسي اليمني،الا يظلوا يرصدون حركات الآخرين من حولهم فقط، دون أن يكون لهم، أو للسياسة الخارجية اليمنية، مساهمات فيما يتعلق بمصالح اليمن، وحماية أمنه واستقراره،والتعاطي مع السياسات الدولية المتعلقة بترتيب شؤون المنطقة، ومستقبلها.*
*أذن وكما سبق الإشارة إليه في الفصل الأول من هذا البحث ،فإن الثوابت، والأهداف في السياسة الخارجية اليمنية التي تضمنها دستور اليمن هي التي تحكم السياسة وتضبط توجهاتها بما يتوافق مع مصلحتها الوطنية.*
*وبالإشارة إلى الموقع الجغرافي الاستراتيجي، والجغرافي السياسي في الفصل الأول تبين لنا بعض السلبيات الإستراتيجية، والاقتصادية، والسياسية، التي نعيد سردها في هذه الخاتمة لتذكير بأهميتها، وهي كالتالي:-*

*سلبيات العوامل الجغرافية:*
*لوحظ أن الأرضي التي يكون لها تضاريس معينة، بحيث تصلح كمخابئ للمتمردين تسهل حركة الجريمة السياسية، لذا من الأفضل أن تضع الدولة يدها عليها حتى لا تستعمل كأماكن تحصين، أو إخفاء للمتمردين، أو الاستفادة منها بصوره أو بأخرى، وهو ما تفطنت إليه اليمن بعد أحداث محافظة صعدة، وظهور جماعات المتمرد الحوثي، التي اتخذت من جبال مران مخابئ لها نظرا لطبيعة تضاريسها الوعرة، كما لوحظ أن قوانين مواجهة العنف السياسي يجب أن توضع بصورة تختلف حسب طبيعة المناخ الجغرافي، وبمعنى أدق أنه لا يصبح بين القوانين السائدة في البلاد الباردة، وطبيعتها في البلاد الحارة.*
*سلبيات العوامل الاقتصادية والسياسية:*

*نقص المواد الغذائية وندرتها،وعدم قدرت الدولة على توفيرها.**تزايد البطالة، وعدم وجود خطط إستراتيجية تستوعب الخريجين، وتهيئ لهم المناخ الوظيفي المتناسب مع مؤهلاتهم العلمية، والمهنية.**ضعف دخل الفرد، وعدم تناسبه مع متطلبات الحياة وغلى الأسعار المتزايد.**نقص الألفة بين الأجناس، وأصحاب المذاهب المختلفة.**عدم وجود لا مركزية إدارية.**عدم وجود نقابات قوية.**عدم إجازة الاجتماعات، وتجمعات السلمية المنددة بالفساد، والمفسدين.**عدم إعادة النظر في أنظمة القضاء، والدفاع.**عدم اللجوء إلى الاستفتاء السياسي "الشعبي،عند اتخاذ قرارات مصيرية تخص الأمة.**وعلى ذلك فإن جوهر المشكلة،يكمن في أن حياة الإرهاب، والتمرد،والعنف السياسي تتولد من "الكبت" الذي ينشأ في الطبقة الفقيرة اجتماعياً نتيجة فوارق الدخل بين الطبقات بوجه عام، ومن جهة أخرى فأن التعديلات السياسية الفجائية قد تساهم في عدم حدوث الاستقرار الأمني، أو السياسي وقد يواكب التعديلات السياسية، تعديلات في هيكل البنيان الاجتماعي، أو الاقتصادي المستقر مما يدفع الشعوب إلى التذمر، وبالتالي إلى الانفجار أي إلى اللجوء إلى ارتكاب الجرائم، ومخالفة القوانين،وأن جاز التعبير اللجوء إلى"الإرهاب" كتعبير عن مشكلتها، كما أن الخلل الاقتصادي يلعب دوراً هاماً في ظهور الإعمال التخريبية، وإحداث التمرد، والعنف في المجتمع.*
*وعند الرجوع إلى الفصل الثاني من هذا البحث، والخاص بالإرهاب"المفهوم، والخصائص، والأسباب، ووسائل المكافحة"، سنجد أن هناك تضارب في التعاريف، وكذا الأسباب، والخصائص لدى مجموعة من المؤلفين، والباحثين ممن انجرت أفكارهم وراء الطرح الغربي، وبرغم من كل ما ذكر يبقى الشيء الذي لا خلاف عليه هو أن قتل الأبرياء، والنساء، والأطفال مسلمون، أو كفار بدون وجه حق لا علاقة له بالدين الإسلامي الحنيف دين التسامح، والرحمة، ونصرة المظلوم،ولا علاقة له بأي ديانه من الديانات السماوية، ويبقى واضحا ومفهوم لدى الجميع أن المقاومة، والدفاع عن الوطن، وحق الشعوب في تقرير مصيرها أمرا مشروعا لا علاقة له بالإرهاب الذي ينادي به الغرب،واليمن شعبا، وقيادة لا يمكن أن تقبل بأي حال من الأحوال بالتطرف، والإرهاب هذه الظاهرة التي يروج لها الغرب، ويحاول أن يلصقها بالعرب، وبالإسلام،ولا يمكن أن تقبل اليمن بوجود انفصاليين، ومتمردين على أرض الوطن يزعزعون أمنه واستقراره، ويضعفون من سيادتها على أراضية، ويسيئون إلى سمعت اليمن دوليا، وإقليميا.*
*أن كل ما سبق ذكره من معلومات،ومعطيات نظرية،جاءت متفقة ومتقاربة نسبيا معا الإجابات المتحصل عليها من عينات البحث الميداني، المتمثل في الاستبيان الموزع على فئات هذه العينة،وقد أفرزت عملية تحليل ومناقشة هذه الاستبيانات،جملة من النتائج التي أكدت بعض فرضيات البحث ونفت البعض الأخر،كما هو مبين على النحو الآتي:-*
*1- الفرضية الأول الإرهاب ليس ظاهرة دولية).*
*- جاءت إجابة الاستبيان، وكذا المعلومات النظرية لتثبت عكس الفرضية،وبالتالي فأن الإرهاب ظاهرة دولية.*
*2- الفرضية الثانية كلما زادت عمليات العنف والإجرام والتمرد في أوساط المجتمع، زاد وأنتشر الإرهاب وتوسعت قاعدته في أو ساط المجتمع).*
*- تثبت المعطيات النظرية وكذا الإجابات المتحصل عليها من عينات البحث،صحة هذه الفرضية.*
*3- الفرضية الثالث كلما زاد تأثير المحيط الخارجي على السياسة اليمنية،كلما زاد الإرهاب في اليمن).*
*- تثبت المعطيات النظرية،وكذا الإجابات المتحصل عليها من عينات البحث،صحة هذه الفرضية.*
*4- الفرضية الرابعة كلما زادت العمليات الاستعمارية والاستيطانية والقتل والاغتصاب، كلما زادت العمليات الإرهابية).*
*- تأكد إجابات العينات المتحصل عليها أن الاستعمار والاستيطان واحتلال أراضي الغير هو سبب من أسباب ظهور العمليات الإرهابية.*
*5- الفرضية الخامسة ظاهرة الإرهاب مرتبطة بظاهرة العنف (خطف السياح،التفجيرات،الاغتيالات).*
*- وقد جاءت الإجابات الموجه لحالات الاختطاف لتثبت صحة الفرضية وتأكد على وجود ارتباط بين الإرهاب والخطف،وهو كذلك مع التفجيرات والاغتيالات.* 
*6- الفرضية السادسة أن ظاهرة الإرهاب مرتبطة بالتطرف والجهاد).*
*- جاءت الإجابات لتثبت صحة الجزء الأول من الفرضية والتي تقول بأن هناك ارتباط بين الإرهاب والتطرف.*
*- بينما جميع الإجابات المتحصل عليها من العينات،تؤكد عدم وجود أي ارتباط بين الإرهاب والجهاد،وبالتالي فأن الجزء الثاني من الفرضية السابقة غير صحيحة.*
*7- لفرضية السابعة الديمقراطية والعدالة، وسيلتان هامتان لمكافحة الإرهاب).*
*- جاءت الإجابات المتحصل عليها لتؤكد صحة هذه الفرضية.*
*8- لفرضية الثامنة الحوار وسيلة هامة من وسائل مكافحة الإرهاب).*
*- جاءت الإجابات المتحصل عليها لتؤكد صحة هذه الفرضية.* 

*الاستنتاجات:*
*تؤكد جميع قرارات الأمم المتحدة على الشرعية السياسية والأخلاقية للكفاح الذي تخوضه الشعوب باستخدام جميع الوسائل المتاحة لها،كما تؤكد على تميز هذا الكفاح تميزاً واضحاً عن الأعمال الإرهابية التي لا ترتقي إلى مستوى المقاومة،ضد إرهاب الاستعمار والاحتلال، وهنا لا بد من الإشارة إلى رأي الدكتور عبد العزيز سرحان حيث يقول" إذا كان العدوان واستعمال القوة المسلحة من الجرائم الدولية،فإن الآثار التي تترتب عليها لا تدخل في إطار المفهوم الذي يجب أن يعطي للإرهاب الدولي، بمعنى أن قيام هذا الظرف يؤدي إلى أن ترتفع عن سائر الأعمال التي يقوم بها الأفراد أو الجماعات،،بقصد مقاومة العدوان والجرائم الدولية الأخرى، إلى صفة الإرهاب الدولي، لأنه تكون من قبيل استعمال القوة المشروعة في القانون الدولي" وهناك مجموعة من الفوارق بين الإرهاب"أذا سلمنا بهذا المصطلح" ونضال حركات التحرير وهي كالأتي:-* 
*إن الإرهاب يمارس كوسيلة تستخدمها الإمبريالية والصهيونية في قمع الشعوب في حين أن نضال الشعوب يكون لقمع مظاهر هذا القمع والعدوان وتحقيق الاستقلال.*
*الإرهاب يجسد الوسائل البشعة التعسفية والدولية،التي حرمها القانون الدولي أما نضال الشعوب فهو تجسيد للوسائل المشروعة التي أقرتها القوانين والشرائع الدولية.* 
*الإرهاب دوماً ذو مضمون سلبي موجه ضد مظاهر الأمن والاستقرار والتطور، والنضال المشروع هو الوسيلة والأداة لإزالة العراقيل الكامنة أمام مسيرة هذا التطور، والعمل على ترسيخ الأمن والاستقرار في المجتمع فهو دائماً إيجابي وتقدمي.*
*لذا فأن السياسة اليمنية رسمت لنفسها جملة من المحاور السياسية التي من خلالها يتم مواجهة ظاهرة الإرهاب والتعامل معها، وهذه المحاور هي على النحو الأتي*:-*

*الحوار الفكري لاقتلاع الجذور الفكرية للتطرف والإرهاب.**اتخاذ الإجراءات والتدابير الكفيلة بمنع الجريمة قبل وقوعها، وضبطها بعد وقوعها، وتعقب مرتكبيها وتقديمهم للعدالة.**حل المشكلات الاقتصادية التي قد تكون سببًا في استغلال بعض الأشخاص للقيام بأعمال إرهابية مع تشتيت مصادر التمويل.**اتخاذ الإجراءات والتدابير التي تقتضيها ضرورة التعاون الإقليمي أو الدولي لمكافحة الإرهاب طبقًا للدستور والقوانين النافذة.**المقترحات والتوصيات*
*وأخيرا لابد من استخلاص أهم النقاط التي قد تساعد على مواجهة الظواهر المؤدية إلى بروز ظاهرة الإرهاب بالمفهوم الغربي الدخيل على المجتمع اليمني والعربي والإسلامي، وطرحها في شكل مقترحات وتوصيات كالأتي:-*
*1. رفض المساواة بين الإرهاب، والإسلام، والتأكيد على أهمية التعريف بالإسلام كديانة وحضارة، وثقافة، ونشر الدعوة الإسلامية بالوسائل السلمية، دون أكراه، أو أرغام.*
*2. يجب على المفكرين والعلماء ورجال الدين المسلمين وغير المسلمين، أن يتناولوا هذا المصطلح الإرهاب بالحيطة، والحذر، والتوضيح العلمي الصادق دون الخلط بين المصالح الدنيوية والدين .*
*3. إدانة الإجرام بكافة أشكاله وطرائقه،وخصوصاً إدانة جرائم العدو الإسرائيلي التي يمارسها بصورة يومية ضد الشعب الفلسطيني،وإدانة الاستعمار الأمريكي للأراضي العراقية،وإدانة الهجمات الإجرامية التي تعرضت لها الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وأي عمل مماثل يهدد أمن، واستقرار البشرية.*
*4. رفض المساواة بين الإرهاب، والمقاومة الشعبية وحق تقرير المصير،والتأكيد على حق الشعوب، وفي مقدمتها الشعب الفلسطيني، والعراقي على مقاومة الاحتلال، والهيمنة، والاستغلال.*
*5. الاعتراف بالأخر، وبأن الحوار هو الاختلاف، والتعايش مع الاختلاف، واحترام ديانته وثقافته، وجنسيته.*
*6. التمسك، والتأكيد الدائم على نهج مبدأ الحوار في التعامل مع المتمردين، والخارجين عن النظام والقانون، وأتباع مبدأ الثواب، والعقاب من خلال الاحتكام إلى الشريعة الإسلامية السمحا.*
*7. التأكيد، والعمل بمبدأ التداول السلمي للسلطة، وديمقراطية النظام، ومواجهة ثقافة التطرف، والعنف السياسي بوصفهما سبب من أسباب الإرهاب.*
*8. السعي الجاد، والصادق في وضع وتنفيذ الخطط، والإستراتيجيات، والبرامج التنموية التي تحقق النمو، والاستقرار الاقتصادي، والأمني، وتوفير المناخ المعيشي الجيد للفرد، والمجتمع.*
*9. عدم إتاحة الفرصة للذرائع والمبررات الوافدة من خارج حدود اليمن، لإطلاق الاتهامات التي تخلق مناحات الشك، والارتياب تجاه نهج الدولة السياسي، وتوجهاتها نحو التنمية الشاملة.* 
*10. تلبية احتياجات المناطق الريفية، والنائية من الخدمات العامة من منشآت، ومؤسسات خدمية، وصحية،وتوعيتهم بأهمية السياحة،وبأن خطف السياح، وتهديد سلامتهم يعيق، ويعطل عملية البناء، والتطوير،المعتمدة على الوافدين من السياح، والمستثمرين من أجانب، وعرب.*
*11. حل كل المشاكل،والتوترات الداخلية، وإزالة كل الخلافات الداخلية، ولابتعاد عن الشك، والارتياب والتوجس الدائم بالشر تجاه الآخرين، وعدم طرح الأحكام الجاهزة، والمفصلة.* 
*12. التأكيد على أن ممارسة النقد المزدوج لمجتمعاتنا العربية، والإسلامية وللغرب، وإعادة تحليل تجربة النهضة الفكرية، ونقاط اللقاء، والاختلاف مع الغرب مسألة حتمية وهامة،فالمصير المأزوم الذي وصلنا إليه، وتجارب الإخفاق، والفشل المتتالية التي عشناها لما يزيد عن قرنين من الزمن، ومحاولات النهوض، والتحرر من الاستعمار، والانكسارات القومية، والوطنية، وأخيرا عمليات قهر الانتفاضة الفلسطينية، واضطهاد الشعب العراقي،والاستعباد، والهيمنة على الشعوب العربية، والإسلامية التي نشهدها كل يوم على المستوى الخارجي،وحالات التمرد، والعصيان، والثورة على النظام الداخلي،كل هذه التجارب تحتاج إلى دراسة، وتحليل على أسس تاريخية ودينية واقتصادية،تعيد الاعتبار إلى أسئلة التقدم، والتأخر،وتنقذ تجربة الحداثة العربية المحمولة على جناح الغرب، دون أن نستوعب معطياتها، ودون أن نتمكن من امتلاك أسبابها،أننا في حقيقة الأمر شعوب تعيش على هامش العصر، ونكتفي باستقبال الفائض من تقنيات، وأفكار، وقيم الغرب،على حساب المخزون من طاقاتنا ومورثنا الحضاري الإسلامي.*
*13. التأكيد، والحرص على أقرار مبدأ عدم التدخل في الشؤون الداخلية، أو الخارجية للدول، بالاستناد على المبدأين الرئيسيين الذين يقوم عليهما النظام القانوني الدولي وهما على النحو الآتي:-*
*(سيادة الدول والمساواة بينهما،وهو ما أدركه ميثاق الأمم المتحدة فكان أول المبادئ الواردة في المادة(02) من الميثاق، والذي أدمجا معا، في مبدأ وأحد هو"المساواة في السيادة").* 
*تم بحمد الله*
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*عبد العزيز سرحان:"حول تعريف الإرهاب الدولي وتحديد مضمون من واقع القانون الدولي"،مجلة السياسة الدولية،العدد 339،فبراير 1987م،ص59*

*هذه المحاور حددها رئيس لجنة الحوار مع الإرهابيين القاضي حمود الهتار*

----------

